# Topspeed on a Chipped Rabbit?



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Just wonderin what any of you Rabbit owners out there have topped out at after gettin your ECU chipped. I know the factory cutoff is at 130 i believe. The car deffinately has alot more potential then that so Im wonderin what speeds you guys have hit.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Topspeed on a Chipped Rabbit? (tay272)*

Anyone got any specs on this?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Topspeed on a Chipped Rabbit? (tay272)*

Why don't you ask the company that flashed your ECU?


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I figure if you have a long enough straight, you could prolly hit about 194 or so. These things are animals when chipped.
but in all seriousness prolly about 140-150
the top end isn't the car's strong piont, especially "150hp" models.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

it'd be retarded to drive a Rabbit over 120mph. It's retarded at that speed in the first place. There's times i've done 100-115 and its just plain dumb.


----------



## gonyofam3 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lower it!!)*

I remember seeing an article from a mag where they ran a chipped gti stage 1 IIRC against an r32. The top speed in the gti was drag limited to 147 mph. So Imo the rabbit might hit 140-142.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

With my mods I got to 140 according to TomTOm and Vagcom while my neighbor whacked right off of his 155 speed limit in his E55 far far ahead of me.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (elf911)*

Alright guys, thanks for the info. I was thinkin it would be somewhere in the 145-150 range.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (tay272)*

nothing to add about the rabbit here but in my non-chipped as of yet Jetta I got up to 122 @ about 4500 rpm in 5th. With a chip and a bit more power from future mods I would assume 140 on a long straight. My days of going that fast on public roads are very over. My car felt surprisingly smooth and well planted at that speed though.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

I've taken my Jetta up to about 160 km/h, but it was still pulling hard at that point (about 5.5k in 4th). I'm APR flashed, and I was running 91 octane at the time.
I think 215 km/h (135 mph) would be fairly easy, beyond that I have no idea. Certainly getting to top speed with this engine (without any radical mods) would take an awfully long stretch of road. But testing something like 0-120 mph wouldn't be completely absurd.
One thing... I would not recommend doing a top speed test on stock suspension, even under perfect conditions, regardless of whether or not you're chipped. Before I got coils, I had it up to about 135 km/h on the highway and it felt very unstable with even slight crosswinds.
Obey all local traffic laws.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_I figure if you have a long enough straight, you could prolly hit about 194 or so. These things are animals when chipped.


umm....no.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
umm....no.


But it _is_ half a gallardo...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (blackhawk 76)*

haha ...yea sure....still , no


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, if it's chipped, and assuming that the car has enough power to reach max RPMs (6800 in most chipped cars w/ rev limit increased), the manual Rabbit will reach a theoretical 179mph on 195/65R15's in 5th. Automatic will reach 170mph in 6th on the same tire size. Keep in mind this is just the theoretical limit, and whether or not your Rabbit has enough power to actually reach that speed is to be determined







.


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (edb4)*

It would never reach that speed... Our cars do not have the aerodynamic profile for such speeds.
OP: I've reached a verified 200km/h (124mph) with the stock ECU, and I don't think I'd be able to reach a much higher speed with a flash: rather, the car would just reach that number at a slightly faster rate.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_haha ...yea sure....still , no










What if i put on a wing to add downforce?


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (blackhawk 76)*

i just installed my flux capacitor so my top speed is 88 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (david8814)*


_Quote, originally posted by *david8814* »_It would never reach that speed... Our cars do not have the *power* for such speeds.

fixed.
by your "aerodynamic" theory this mk2 would hit a wall at 130mph (a little over 200kph). a mk2 is a brick on wheels compared to a mk5, aerodynamically.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggDH2CR9cPA


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

I think the limiting factor is our peak power is low in the revs and increasing HP at the 5-6000rpm range would get the rabbit up higher than stock. 
And to Jon1983, I've been up to 200km/hr and the limiting factor was not the suspension.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_And to Jon1983, I've been up to 200km/hr and the limiting factor was not the suspension.

I said I felt it was unsafe to do a top speed test on stock suspension, not that it was a limiting factor.
Aside to anyone: Which has a larger side profile by cross-sectional area, a Rabbit/GTI or Jetta/GLI?


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_
by your "aerodynamic" theory this mk2 would hit a wall at 130mph (a little over 200kph). a mk2 is a brick on wheels compared to a mk5, aerodynamically.

You didn't fix anything. I was commenting on saying that a chipped rabbit would never meet such speeds due to its aerodynamic profile even if THEORETICALLY it could reach higher speeds. Ultimately, yes, our limiting factor for high speed is POWER, but I made this comment in relation to the post above. A chipped rabbit's speed would be drag limited; of course, if it made 300+ whp then the speed would be greater as the power would negate any drag limitations. Thanks for your time.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (david8814)*

hahah oh geezzz


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: (david8814)*

Whoops, I think I started a fire.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (david8814)*


_Quote, originally posted by *david8814* »_Our cars do not have the aerodynamic profile for such speeds.

my brick of a mk2 traps 120mph at the track. once I get my trans issues figured out I am looking to be trapping 128-130mph.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_
fixed.
by your "aerodynamic" theory this mk2 would hit a wall at 130mph (a little over 200kph). a mk2 is a brick on wheels compared to a mk5, aerodynamically.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggDH2CR9cPA

ha ha ha, didn't even read further down on the thread and someone else made the same point


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I still say 190 or so, half a gallardo is better than no gallardo, regardless of power, aerodynamics(whatever that is), and flux capacitors?


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

you hit a dip in the road at 130mph and tell me its safe when we meet in the after life. i promise not to laugh.


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

All things considered, the rabbit is quite well planted in the 100+ range.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Outie5000)*

That it is, Ive done 120 around a fairly sharp turn on the highway and it stayed planted to the ground the entire way through. That was with stock suspension. Remember pple, this is a VW were talkin about that was made in Germany. Needs to be up to Autobahn specs just like the rest of the cars that came before it.


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (tay272)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tay272* »_That it is, Ive done 120 around a fairly sharp turn on the highway and it stayed planted to the ground the entire way through. That was with stock suspension. Remember pple, this is a VW were talkin about that was made in Germany. Needs to be up to Autobahn specs just like the rest of the cars that came before it.

i think the dubs sold in america, are made either in america or at least made for the US's car specs.. not autobaun specs, but then again i dont know for sure


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Turbonix)*

Any Vw ever produced in a German manufacturing plant is built to Autobahn specs. Jettas and Beetles aren't but the Rabbits and GTIs were.


----------



## tnvdubclub (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: (Outie5000)*

X2 ... I agree, I have 17 Yoko S-Drives and up to 100 the car feels good and fairly quick. Tires can make a big difference.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (tay272)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tay272* »_Any Vw ever produced in a German manufacturing plant is built to Autobahn specs. Jettas and Beetles aren't but the Rabbits and GTIs were.


----------



## NoGamesRyan (Sep 29, 2008)

I've done 140


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (NoGamesRyan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoGamesRyan* »_I've done 140

X2
Although it's a Jetta, but it does have a Rabbit nose.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (tay272)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tay272* »_Any Vw ever produced in a German manufacturing plant is built to Autobahn specs. Jettas and Beetles aren't but the Rabbits and GTIs were.

so if i swap over the honeycomb grillz i'll have mad downforce yo!?


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

i know past 130... ive seen it done


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

I chickened-out at 107 in WY. The car felt a little squirrley. Tires are the limiting factor for me. I'm running Michelin Primacys for quiet comfort since this is my daily driver. By the way, the speedometer is quite accurate as it matched my GPS. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

#1. I believe a lot of the mk5 models were made in Mexico
#2. I have a full suspension, fk coils, neuspeed sway bars, along with being chipped(GIAC), test pipe, catback, and everything else performance you can think of... And on my travels to work at 4:30am every morning, there is a nice 1 mile of road..really smooth, some curves that I really open it up on. Just to get my morning rush. 
I usually reach 130-140mph @ 4500rpm in 5th on that strip, and it clocks in and saves
on my kenwood 6120 unit. I have to say, the car feels totally solid. No vibration, glued to the road. Never felt compromised at any time.

Looks pretty Aerodynamic to me....








_










_Modified by doqFastlane at 8:11 AM 9-16-2009_


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

the best i could do in my stock 07 rabbit was 215 km/h (134 mph) that was bone stock 150 hp model.... i lol at the fact my 09 gti is governed at 120 mph... and the 08 rabbit (170 hp) with CAI un known yet i would bet it could only do the same as my first rabbit because it has wide tires on it.
i change my car more them my pants if anyone was wondering.. ive had 3 mk5's in less than a year lol


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

Thats the speed I'd like to do in my Rabbit once I have everything modded that I want. Yours is very nice man, im enzvious haha.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_#1. I believe a lot of the mk5 models were made in Mexico

For the North America market, the Jettas are made in Mexico and the Rabbits are exported from Germany. 

_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_
Looks pretty Aerodynamic to me....








_










No, this is aerodynamic:








It has an estimated Cd of 0.17 based on coast down testing. Now if you could get the Jetta's Cd down that low (ours have a Cd of 0.31) you'll probably be able to reach theoretical max speed. I don't know how stable it would be at 179 mph though.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (the_humeister)*

Lol, that looks like a paper airplane.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

Someone whip out the sawzall and take our roof down about 8 inches... that should help with aerodynamics


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

what is this a honda forum? probably 242mph.... probably...


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

^ impressive numbers for stock software


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

129 in my jetta... held it there for 10 min thats all she had


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

the stock speedo is a bit optimistic... it was reading somewhere north of 135


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (R-a-p-e stove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R-a-p-e stove* »_129 in my jetta... held it there for 10 min thats all she had

thats a long time to be going so fast.
im suprised this thread hasn't been locked yet.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

heh I don't really want to comment about the fastest my turbo bunny has seen but to say the least its more than 129


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (R-a-p-e stove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R-a-p-e stove* »_129 in my jetta... held it there for 10 min thats all she had

Im surprised u didnt run out of gas? must have burnt more than a half tank


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (R-a-p-e stove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R-a-p-e stove* »_129 in my jetta... held it there for 10 min thats all she had

where can you find somewhere to go 129mph for 10 minutes..lol
borderline impossible. Where were you, the autobahn?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_
where can you find somewhere to go 129mph for 10 minutes..lol
borderline impossible. Where were you, the autobahn?

lol theres no way he found 20 some miles where he could do that. I'm guessing he meant 10 seconds, i was kinda expecting him to fix it after my first comment on it.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_i just installed my flux capacitor so my top speed is 88 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

same here. once I hit 88 my car starts smoking and I leave crazy skidmarks that catch fire. you guys can hit 100+ but I'll be in 2010 already.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_
where can you find somewhere to go 129mph for 10 minutes..lol
borderline impossible. Where were you, the autobahn?

its very possible, especially on midwest highways. Straight straight straight...


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_
same here. once I hit 88 my car starts smoking and I leave crazy skidmarks that catch fire. you guys can hit 100+ but I'll be in 2010 already.


----------



## LuftRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

I have done 130 on the autobahn and it felt like the car was done, I have the Revo software in the car. The car also stays planted very nicely doing 120 for extended periods of time.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

with some duct tape and cardboard my rabbit easily does 150


----------



## GLI'en (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

I can think of quite a few stretches of road where 120+ can be sustained for 20+ miles (and Im not talking about highways). I'm not naming them though. I would like to keep these roads as "police-free" as possible.


----------



## n82007rabbit (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (GLI'en)*

Mine was goverend at 133.
I have 5speed manual. I now have the 91octane file from apr. 
have yet to top it out.
*but i also have a X10 hp sticker, I used to have the +10hp sticker but i finially saved enough money and upgraded*



_Modified by n82007rabbit at 3:10 PM 10-17-2009_


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_^ impressive numbers for stock software 

thanks, i have apr now and a test pipe, i think i was hitting low 170shp and mid 180s with tq on the dyno, ill have to look at the print out again.


----------



## Invaderevan (Jun 1, 2008)

I've topped at 130 twice on stock 150hp ecu so I would think a good 140+ is possible


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (Invaderevan)*

its funny how you guys say you have reacehed 130 with stock software on stock tire size, i've hit the govener when i was stock and it topped out at 127mph and wouldnt go anymore seeing that is goverened speed for the 07 model. i'm putting down close to 180whp and for some reason i cant get over 130mph, plus anything over 80mph the car likes to walk around in the rear. thought it would go away after putting lowering springs on but didnt. so however you guys are getting up to those speeds are beyond me. of course most of you have the 08 models so?!...................


----------



## n82007rabbit (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (07bunny)*

I have an 07
I dont know the technical reason why. But i reached 133. 
many times.
I used to drive from Seattle to Eastern wa (moses Lake) almost every weekend. theres a nice long straight stretch right before moses lake and after working 14 hours on a friday night and then trying to drive 3 hours at 4 in the morning with no sleep, i needed to speed things up sometimes.
Not trying to be cool or brag, i just want to ensure that you know im not lying. I have no reason to.
*edit* and btw, i said nothing about what size tires I'm running. Are you stalking me?


_Modified by n82007rabbit at 2:25 PM 10-20-2009_


----------

